# WDF_Violation - Win 10



## Pudge (Apr 1, 2019)

Has anyone encounted an issue with Texas Instruments Firewire cards and Win 10, causing WDF_Violation Blue Screens?

Having trouble getting to the bottom of why my machine has started doing this, doesn't appear to be related to hardware faliure. All the internals seem to pass hardware tests. So I'm guessing it's a driver confilct somewhere.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 1, 2019)

Did you try updating the driver? I've had issues with my Scarlett - which technically isn't an internal card - and updating drivers helped.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 1, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Did you try updating the driver? I've had issues with my Scarlett - which technically isn't an internal card - and updating drivers helped.



Well my old machine (that this happening to) is using a PCI card for firewire ports, then connecting the interface too that. Interface drivers are the latest, but I can't seem to find any recent / legacy drivers for the PCI card.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 1, 2019)

That is why I didn't update a few of my older machines to 10. The first I did was not happy and it was a newer one. I'm not sure firewire is really supported anymore. Sorry, I'm not much more help. You might want to try posting over on Gearslutz computer thread if you don't get anyone else here. https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/


----------



## Pudge (Apr 4, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> That is why I didn't update a few of my older machines to 10. The first I did was not happy and it was a newer one. I'm not sure firewire is really supported anymore. Sorry, I'm not much more help. You might want to try posting over on Gearslutz computer thread if you don't get anyone else here. https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/



Thanks for the link. Today I've been stuck in boot loops with 3 different error codes related to RAM. Funny thinig is, after pulling the DIMS out and testing it on other rigs, it's all fine. The actual cause of my issue (after removing thigns one by one) was the PCI Firewire card itself. Soon as I pulled it out, everything was OK.

Win 10 latest framework build has a driver compatability issue with the PCI and with there being no compatible driver by TI for it, the card becomes useless. Looks like I'm going to have to slap windows 7 on... What a pain.

Found a usefull tool for checking drivers

Driver Easy

Let it scan your machine, it'll tell you what drivers need updating. Then you can either manually search for them online or you can pay $29 bucks for the privilage of doing it all through the software.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 4, 2019)

Decided to do some extra testing before putting windows 7 on. Could use an Ilok to get it to crash too, just by plugging it in. Appears that Win 10 is misssing a few drivers that were present in the Aug 2nd update from years ago.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 4, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Thanks for the link. Today I've been stuck in boot loops with 3 different error codes related to RAM. Funny thinig is, after pulling the DIMS out and testing it on other rigs, it's all fine. The actual cause of my issue (after removing thigns one by one) was the PCI Firewire card itself. Soon as I pulled it out, everything was OK.
> 
> Win 10 latest framework build has a driver compatability issue with the PCI and with there being no compatible driver by TI for it, the card becomes useless. Looks like I'm going to have to slap windows 7 on... What a pain.
> 
> ...



Funny how the first link in googling WDF_Violation pops up for you to buy this. I tend to stay away from such apps as they can be wrong.

There is no information in your post as to hardware you have like the motherboard, pci card?

When did it start happening? Was it a latest Windows upgrade? 

It could be that your PCI card is failing.

If you can get it to work in Windows 7 and want to go to W10 don't do a fresh install. 

That's the problem with Windows 10 versions, sometimes they break things.

Also try Windows system file checker.

Did you look at Device Manager?

I think there was an issue will FW in Windows 8 and they released a legacy driver.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 5, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> Funny how the first link in googling WDF_Violation pops up for you to buy this. I tend to stay away from such apps as they can be wrong.
> 
> There is no information in your post as to hardware you have like the motherboard, pci card?
> 
> ...



Tried all of the above, and using device manager to update drivers via windows sometimes will not find newer versions for particular parts even when it says they're up to date.

Sometimes 3rd party tools do a better job finding out of date drivers for old components you can't find to download anymore. That one is microsoft certified.

Its definitely from the update, march update. I have 2 spare PCI cards and both work fine. They can be seen working by the computer and healthy. The issue is when the interface communicates with the Software. The drivers fumble and cause the crash.

Tried the interface and cards on my other rig, work fine. But other rig does not have updates for Win 10 on.

Also tried using a PCI expansion card in that port and plugged some USB devices in to see if the MOBO was failing, worked absolutly fine.

Device manager shows everything is there. File checker, no issues. Everything is healthy, no bad storage or corrupt sectors, no memory failures, no PSU isses, checked for loose connections, flashed the BIOs. Turned off any power saving options etc...

Its a bloody weird issue, maybe the update has not applied correcctly. But I find it strange that even after re-installing Win10 it still does the same thing. As mentioned above, it also affects affected the iLOK (gen 1). Ensure pace software service is running and the manager is running as admin and uptodate. Plug iLOK into any port and it'll reset the machine. Plug other USB devices into ports, works fine. Plug iLok into other machine, works fine.

Unfortunatly I don't have an older version of win 10 kicking about to try a another install with to check. Reminds me of a previous Win 10 update which never worked and would be stuck at 99%. I think the workaround for that one was to do some folder editing and download a separate tool to download the iso...Anyway I'd avoid this update like the plague, its fishy.


----------

